# Please help, is it IBS or something else?



## Bellybean2010 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am currently waiting for my first appointment with a surgeon. Waited 5 weeks just to get an appointment. Being having symptoms for months. It first started with straight diarrhea..everday for a couple of months. When I was finished I always felt like I had to go, but only mucous and foam would come out. I'm 23, female, eat really healthy. I eat all natural meats(except chicken)I eat salmon(hubby is a fisherman) at least 3-4 times a week, and venison is the only red meat I eat. I should say ate, as of late I have lost 5-6 lbs in just 5 weeks, am now 114 lbs, which is less then I weighed even as a teen. No appetite, I either have shooting diarrhea on and off all morning until noon, or I am completely constipated and feel like I am blocked and just pass either mucous or really thin stools. I'm anemic and vitamin b12 deficient, my supplements feel like they are no longer working. I used to be almost pure muscle, I have lost all muscle due to being too tired and weak to exercise. I can barely climb my stairs without my heart beating rapidly. I have pretty severe joint pain, mostly in my back. Was tested for arthritis, my blood protein levels were high but that's as far as I got with the testing. I feel like my immune system is low, I catch illnesses easily. Stomach always feels bloated and I almost always have a dull ache to it. Not really a pain but it does hurt a bit when I am constipated for days. Very gassy, trying for a baby(already have a 2 1/2 year old) thought I was supposed to be more fertile this time around but can't seem to get pregnant







Help just feel like I am wasting away. This is all I can think about, grandmother had breast cancer so I am worried I have some type of cancer. Anyone else have these symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you can't eat enough to maintain your weight that can make it a lot harder to get pregnant.

With the anemia on top of this and the fertility issues (even if the weight isn't part) I would make sure that you are tested for celiac disease.


----------



## Ned 91 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Bellybean2010 !I have IBS with similar symptoms for 5 months.I lost my appetite.I have to remind myself to eat.How long since you lost appetite?


----------

